# Something to share



## Mindweaver (May 6, 2013)

Hey guys you're doing a fantastic job!  I've avoided this section as of lately due to family matters.. But seeing everyone's hard work has made me realize that it's selfish of me not to share something that we all are fighting so hard to stop. I'm not going to go into detail in this post, but 2 weeks ago my father in law lost his brother to stag 4 lung cancer..  It strikes so fast.. He was diagnosed only 6 weeks before it took him.. 

The reason why I say it's selfish of me is only because, telling my team and others I believe could help fuel the reason for crunching. So, please if any one has a story to share with the team please do.  I may not post in here a lot, but I read up and follow my team.


----------

